

The Richest Design Opportunity That You’ve Never Heard Of - mostlyListening
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1670631/the-richest-design-opportunity-that-youve-never-heard-of?partner=newsletter

======
lifeisstillgood
>>> the people making buying decisions (the IT department) and the people
using the data (the hardcore analysts) weren’t the ones who stood to benefit
from what the actual data was saying. "A good UX enables a lot of people to
take action, which is the opposite of how things used to work," says Gheorghe.
"Printing out an Excel grid doesn’t tell you what you need to act on.

This is related to the "visual programming" discussion.

It does not matter if its possible someday in the future to get non-
programmers to program visually. It does not matter that the Head of
International sales gets given incomprehensible spreadsheets

 _Its their job_

The head of sales will hire programmers to pull out the data he needs (its a
lucrative consultancy gig I hear). Visual programming - just learn to program.

Its like reading and writing - yes folks it is hard. It will take a long long
time as an adult.

But imagine you lived next door to that Gutenberg guy and his new-fangled
press. You would want to be learning to read _now_ \- not waiting for someone
to invent the comic.

